# Swarm Trap Question...



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

How ya'll do?

Once again I need some advice/help.

I have found a place to put one of my swarm traps away from my crib this weekend so.......My question is it is capable of holding 5 deep frames, so should I put all five in and set it out/ or only 2or 3 or should I put medium frames in to give more volume for scouts to examine?

If so how many.

This will be my first crack at attracting bee's so any suggestions will truly be appreciated.

Thanks

Snookie


----------



## Bugscouter (Jan 24, 2014)

I've attracted a few swarms with three frames plus open space, but I don't think that's as important as including a couple of frames of old comb. The scent helps draw in the swarm. Also, include a scent lure made of lemon grass oil, but you probably already know that. There are a lot of videos on YouTube on attracting swarms.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You will one day learn the hard lesson of not filing a box with a full set of combs. A big swarm could fill the empty spaces with comb in about two days. If you want empty space, use foundationless combs.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

You can use a couple of frames as long as you're going to check for activity everyday.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

odfrank said:


> You will one day learn the hard lesson of not filing a box with a full set of combs. A big swarm could fill the empty spaces with comb in about two days. If you want empty space, use foundationless combs.


That's one of the beauties of swarm catches--all that nice new comb.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

odfrank speaks the truth. When a swarm arrives they will be ready to build comb.... Foundationless frames work well in this application. If you have 1 old brood comb in there for for the queen to start laying in you will be fine. After that they can make comb. Just make sure your trap is level or you will have a problem when you try to remove the foundationless frames from your trap.

http://letmbee.com/do-it-yourself/how-i-load-swarm-traps/


----------

